

First correct color panorama of Mars from Curiosity rover is finally on-line - 360pano

http://www.360cities.net/image/curiosity-mars<p>Curiosity rover added from of the earlier B&#38;W photos.
======
lutusp
> First correct color panorama of Mars from Curiosity rover

It is not "correct color" as one would see it on Mars. As explained by its
creator, it is color-adjusted to correspond to how the pictured landscape
would look if it were on earth. If it were truly "correct color", the sky
would be pink-orange -- like this:

[http://blogs.phoenixnewtimes.com/jackalope/assets_c/2012/08/...](http://blogs.phoenixnewtimes.com/jackalope/assets_c/2012/08/674080main_PIA15691-43_946-710-thumb-550x412.jpg)

~~~
munimkazia
I don't understand. How is the color adjusted? Does the picture OP posted show
the landscape with earth's atmospheric conditions?

~~~
lutusp
> How is the color adjusted?

An adept user of programs like Photoshop can manipulate the colors of an image
to meet any imaginable criterion:

[http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/08/curiosity-sharp-
ba...](http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/08/curiosity-sharp-base/)

A quote: "The colors in this image are not what a human standing on Mars would
see — the presence of dust in the atmosphere would make the scene appear much
redder. Instead, the pictures have been white-balanced to show how it would
appear under typical Earth lighting conditions. This will help the Earth-
centered geologists who are trained to recognize features based on how they
look using more familiar light."

------
athesyn
Makes me wish for more space travel during my life time.

